# Show us your bikes!



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Is this all the entusiasm we can muster for some of the nicest bikes in the world? I hope everybody's out riding their Crown Jewel, Planet Cross, or Club Racer.

I don't have a decent pic of my Deluxe, or I'd post it here. So please let me drool over your beautiful steel and TI creations from Sommerville.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*asap*

I'll get a pic of my steel indy asap, it's at my family's home in vermont and I'm at school so....we'll just have to wait. It's really ugly though


----------



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

*alas*

you'll have to wait for my pics too, as frame is still at shop waiting for dressing...but I think drool factor will be worth the wait.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I haven't seen an Indy I didn't love.*

By the way, speaking of "seeing" Indy's, be sure to post your bikes on IFRider.com. It's a sort of club site for people with these beautiful bikes. There actually is a really carpy pic of my Deluxe on the Steel Deluxe page (it's purple over red with a fat guy -me- behind it), but I refuse to post that pic anywhere else. I really need to take some good images of mine one of these days...


Bob


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*My IF is different.....*

Let me know what you think!


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Florentine - That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!

Here is my Ti Crown Jewel.









Here is a link to some more pictures of it. Clicky, clicky.........


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Cool retro rig!*



Florentine Pogen said:


> Let me know what you think!


Is that an older Indy, or did you order it specifically to fit your classic gruppo?

So cool. If you didn't look for lugs and/or know how long IF has been in business, you'd think that bike came from about 20 or more years ago.

Enjoy!
Bob


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thanks Guys!*

It is different than most IF's I see.
1999 NOS. 
I stumbled across it finally.
I had a 1999 deluxe.It was burned orange to a burgandy red.
I always wanted a crown jewel in those colors but when I saw the triple fade I fell in love.
I dont put a lot of miles on this, I take it out once and a while.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Is the the IF that*

the dog was chasing you with and went in the ditch with the ******* guy?


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Florentine Pogen said:


> the dog was chasing you with and went in the ditch with the ******* guy?


Yup, thats the one.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

To me, no IF is right without the headbadge.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*I guess mine is not complete*


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I would have if...*

They were offering them at the time. They started making them with the TI CJ road frames in '01. I did get my Indy in '01, but alas, it is a Deluxe - MTB rig. I'll get one when I can get a CJ. 

Don't feel bad FP, you still have a sweet bike there.

Bob


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*I dont feel bad....*

My If is one the earlier ones.

It was on of the ones that put IF on the map where it is today!


----------



## zoomservo (Sep 4, 2002)

*Here's my TI CJ*



Indyfan said:


> Is this all the entusiasm we can muster for some of the nicest bikes in the world? I hope everybody's out riding their Crown Jewel, Planet Cross, or Club Racer.
> 
> I don't have a decent pic of my Deluxe, or I'd post it here. So please let me drool over your beautiful steel and TI creations from Sommerville.
> 
> ...


Here's my Ti Crown Jewel. I race it most weekends and gaze at it the rest of the time in my living room. Pearl White, smooth as silk. I call her the Ti White Lady.

Cheers, Joel


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> To me, no IF is right without the headbadge.


This is an old thread. I trust you still have this IF.... I'm looking at CJ SE in Black Cherry and would appreciate more pics of your bike.


----------



## zoomservo (Sep 4, 2002)

*crown jewel*

I can't seem to get this site to upload my photos - If you want to see more IF pics and want more IF info - go to ifrider.com. Once you get your own IF, you can join the owner's lounge. 
cheers!


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

zoomservo said:


> I can't seem to get this site to upload my photos - If you want to see more IF pics and want more IF info - go to ifrider.com. Once you get your own IF, you can join the owner's lounge.
> cheers!



Boy, believe you me, I have been on IF, Flicker, You Tube... These are just absolutely beautiful machines. I wish IF had a color scheme program we could play with to see how the different combinations might look. The more I look at them, the less important carbon becomes! If you can upload your pics, I'm sure others, as well as I, would love to see 'em. Thanks.


----------

